# [RISOLTO; ]virtualbox - error in supliboslnit

## trigg

buongiorno da 2 giorni quando lancio virtualbox 

mi esce una finestra con il seguente errore

```
Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)

The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing

'/sbin/vboxconfig'

as root.

where: suplibOsInit what: 3 VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED (-1908) - The support driver is not installed. On linux, open returned ENOENT. 
```

e per avviare virtualbox devo lanciare da root i comandi

```
gpasswd -a trigg vboxguest

modprobe vboxnetadp

modprobe vboxnetflt

modprobe vboxpci

```

ho anche reinstallato tutto ma ad oggi ogni volta che lancio virtualx mi da l'errore 

```
virtualbox - error in supliboslnit
```

e quindi devo dare i comandi precedenti per farla avviare.Last edited by trigg on Fri Oct 19, 2018 3:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sabayonino

```
gpasswd -a trigg vboxuser
```

ma il problema non sembra quello

per avviare i moduli all'avvio , come da wiki 

crea il file /etc/modules-load.d/virtualbox.conf

ed inserisci i moduli che ti servono.

nel tuo elenco manca il driver principale ... vboxdrv

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/VirtualBox

----------

## trigg

ciao sabayonino 

ho creato il file virtualbox.conf in /etc/modules-load.d 

come da immagine ho aggiunto le voci 

https://i.imgur.com/pFOeVKT.png

ho anche lancato 

```
emerge --ask --oneshot @module-rebuild
```

con questo tipo di errore

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/bk6SWjwb58aBAGY1osqQ/

prima andava bene da un paio di giorni ha iniziato a darmi questo messaggio

----------

## sabayonino

se l'errore te lo dà nella compilazione , semplicemente non trova il makefile nella cartella sorgenti kernel (sono installati e compilati ? )

al massimo se hai errori nell'avvio prova a rimuovere il configurazione di VBox nella tua home

~/.config/VirtualBox

----------

## trigg

ho rimosso la configurazione in /.config/VirtualBox

ma non è cambiato nulla , per quanto riguarca makefile nella  cartella sorgenti kernel credo siamo installati e non compilati

----------

## trigg

per adesso lancio virtualbox con lo script

```
#!/bin/bash 

sudo su -c "modprobe vboxdrv ; modprobe vboxnetad ; modprobe vboxnetflt ; modprobe vboxpci "

/usr/lib64/virtualbox/VirtualBox --comment "arch7win" --startvm "13f7e572-08c9-48ce-b87f-90fd610caac6"

exit
```

devo digitare la password , dopo cercherò di capire cosa è successo   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## sabayonino

```
sudo su
```

è inguardabile....

----------

## trigg

 :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   e vabbè ho eliminato sudo 

cmq questo è solo una toppa , ho reinstallato virtualbox con lo stesso esito finale

com'è possibile che nn carica i moduli in automatico e bisogna aggiungerli ogni volta ?

----------

## sabayonino

```

Found kernel source directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /usr/src/linux

 [31;01m*[0m Could not find a Makefile in the kernel source directory.

Kernel not configured; no .config found in

```

Il modulo non è compilato per la versione del kernel a cui punta /usr/src/linux

----------

## trigg

ho provato ad inastallare virtaulbox-modules

ed ho ottenuto questo output

```
>>> Failed to emerge app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.2.14, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.2.14/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.2.14:

 * Could not find a Makefile in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a complete set of Linux sources

 * Unable to calculate Linux Kernel version for build, attempting to use running version

 * Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources.

 * If you are using KBUILD_OUTPUT, please set the environment var so that

 * it points to the necessary object directory so that it might find .config.

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.2.14::gentoo failed (setup phase):

 *   Kernel not configured; no .config found in 

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                          ebuild.sh, line 124:  Called pkg_setup

 *   virtualbox-modules-5.2.14.ebuild, line  31:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *                   linux-mod.eclass, line 586:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *                  linux-info.eclass, line 965:  Called check_extra_config

 *                  linux-info.eclass, line 773:  Called require_configured_kernel

 *                  linux-info.eclass, line 307:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Kernel not configured; no .config found in ${KV_OUT_DIR}"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.2.14::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.2.14::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.2.14/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.2.14/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.2.14/homedir'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.2.14/work'
```

leggendo questo topic per risolvere devo ricompilare il genhernel?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1055502-start-0.html

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai lanciato un depclean ultimamente? 

Posta l'output dei seguenti comandi

```
$ ls -l /usr/src/linux

$ ls /usr/src/linux

$ uname -a
```

----------

## trigg

```
gentoo /home/trigg # ls -l /usr/src/linux 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20  1 lug 18.12 /usr/src/linux -> linux-4.14.52-gentoo
```

```
gentoo /home/trigg # ls /usr/src/linux 

arch        crypto    include  lib              Module.symvers  sound       virt

block       drivers   init     mm               net             System.map  vmlinux

built-in.o  firmware  ipc      modules.builtin  scripts         tools       vmlinux.o

certs       fs        kernel   modules.order    security        usr
```

```
gentoo /home/trigg # uname -a

Linux gentoo 4.14.52-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Jul 1 18:45:59 CEST 2018 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 5150 APU with Radeon(tm) R3 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E cosa da

```
$ qlist -Iv gentoo-sources
```

?

sembra che hai cancellato (con depclean probabilmente) i gentoo-sources-4.14.52

----------

## trigg

si infatti tutto è successo dopo un deep-clean

come posso procedere per ripristinare gentoo-sources-4.14.52

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> come posso procedere per ripristinare gentoo-sources-4.14.52

 

Devi reinstallare questa versione e poi ricompila il kernel con la giusta config

----------

## trigg

quindi devo lanciare genkernel all ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> quindi devo lanciare genkernel all ?

 

Si meglio ma controlla che il .config sia quello corretto

----------

## trigg

ciao fedeliallalinea e buongiorno

ho lanciato prima genkernel all

e mi ha detto di installare sources

così ho lanciato

```
emerge sys-kernel/gentoo-sources
```

dopo ho ridato gebkernel all

con il risultato del log seguente

```
* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.5.3.3[0m

* Running with options: all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* ERROR: Kernel Makefile (/usr/src/linux/Makefile) missing.  Maybe re-install the kernel sources.

* 

* -- Grepping log... --

* 

* 

* -- End log... --

* 

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* 

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> così ho lanciato
> 
> ```
> emerge sys-kernel/gentoo-sources
> ```
> ...

 

Questo ti scarica l'ultimo stabile, ovvero 4.14.65, mentre tu vorresti il 4.14.52.

Ora no so se vuoi aggiornare il kernel da 4.14.52 a 4.14.65 o mantenere il corrente

----------

## trigg

proviamo ad aggiornare il kernel

devo imparare a farlo prima o poi

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> proviamo ad aggiornare il kernel
> 
> devo imparare a farlo prima o poi

 

Tanto basta che non rimuovi il vecchio dalla /boot finche' il nuovo non funziona, cosi' puoi tornare sempre su quello funzionante durante l'aggiornamento

----------

## trigg

non riesco a capire 

in /boot ho solo kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.14.52-gentoo

mentre quando lancio eselect kernel list nricevo questo output

```
gentoo /home/trigg # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-4.14.65-gentoo *
```

quindi nn ci sto capendo niente di quello che sta accadendo   :Rolling Eyes: 

ora ho lanciato 

```
emerge --ask --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse @world
```

dopo non so cosa farò

----------

## zar Marco

Ti succede perché, o hai dato un depclean, oppure si sovrascrive se rimane lo stesso "ramo", ma non sono sicuro di quest'ultima affermazione, prova a dare un eix -s gentoo-sources

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> non riesco a capire 
> 
> in /boot ho solo kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.14.52-gentoo
> 
> mentre quando lancio eselect kernel list nricevo questo output
> ...

 

Questo e' corretto perche' ora hai compilato e installato solo il kernel 4.14.52, mentre dei sorgenti hai solo i 4.14.65.

eselect cambia solo il link simbolico /usr/src/linux che punta a quello selezionato ma poi dei compilare il kernel.

Di solito i passi con genkernel sono

```
# eselect kernel set <kernel_che_vuoi>

# cd /usr/src/linux

# genkernel --kernel-config=/etc/kernels/<quello_del_kernel_funzionante> all

# grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

# emerge @module-rebuild
```

----------

## trigg

nulla non riesco a venirne a capo

come posso ripristinare il makefile ?

o come posso fare il downgrade del kernel?

----------

## zar Marco

Per il downgrade, scarica le gentoo sources più vecchie in un altro slot, se non ne hai già, seleziona con eselect e compila il Kernel appena scaricato, poi dal boot scegli con cosa bootare

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Per il downgrade, scarica le gentoo sources più vecchie in un altro slot, se non ne hai già, seleziona con eselect e compila il Kernel appena scaricato, poi dal boot scegli con cosa bootare

 

Deve anche smascherare il pacchetto perche' la versione che vuole mettere, 4.14.52, e' mascherata.

@trigg: cosa non funziona con l'update del kernel?

----------

## trigg

sto per l'ennesima volta installando 

gentoo-sources versione 4.14.65

e compilare il kernel 4.14.65 con genkernel all

la mia impressione è che nonostante l'aggiornamento resto fermo al 4.14.52

l'anomalia la si vede dal kernel in uso (terminale)

e la versione in funzione data dal conky

https://i.imgur.com/QtQTeI7.png

mi posso sbagliare

----------

## fedeliallalinea

la versione effettiva che usi la vedi con uname -a.

<che passi hai fatto dopo avere compilato il kernel con genkernel?

----------

## trigg

```
gentoo /home/trigg # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-4.14.65-gentoo *

gentoo /home/trigg #  uname -a

Linux gentoo 4.14.52-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Jul 1 18:45:59 CEST 2018 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 5150 APU with Radeon(tm) R3 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

ho seguito questi comandi dopo il genkern all

```
# grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg 

# emerge @module-rebuild
```

durante il genkernl all compare questa riga che fa riferimento al firmware

```
Not installing firmware as requested by configuration FIRMWARE_INSTALL=no...
```

----------

## trigg

questo e quello che mi dice con il gernkernel all

```
gentoo /home/trigg # genkernel all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.5.3.3

* Running with options: all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* Linux Kernel 4.14.65-gentoo for x86_64...

* .. with config file /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-4.14.65-gentoo

* kernel: Using config from /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-4.14.65-gentoo

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

*         >> Compiling 4.14.65-gentoo bzImage...

*         >> Not installing firmware as requested by configuration FIRMWARE_INSTALL=no...

*         >> Compiling 4.14.65-gentoo modules...

*         >> Installing 4.14.65-gentoo modules (and stripping)

*         >> Generating module dependency data...

* Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-4.14.65-gentoo

* busybox: >> Using cache

* initramfs: >> Initializing...

*         >> Appending devices cpio data...

*         >> Appending base_layout cpio data...

*         >> Appending auxilary cpio data...

*         >> Copying keymaps

*         >> Appending busybox cpio data...

*         >> Appending modules cpio data...

*         >> Appending blkid cpio data...

*         >> Appending modprobed cpio data...

*         >> Appending linker cpio data...

*         >> Deduping cpio...

*         >> Compressing cpio data (.xz)...

* 

* Kernel compiled successfully!

* 

* Required Kernel Parameters:

*     root=/dev/$ROOT

* 

*     Where $ROOT is the device node for your root partition as the

*     one specified in /etc/fstab

* 

* If you require Genkernel's hardware detection features; you MUST

* tell your bootloader to use the provided INITRAMFS file.

* WARNING... WARNING... WARNING...

* Additional kernel cmdline arguments that *may* be required to boot properly...

* With support for several ext* filesystems available, it may be needed to

* add "rootfstype=ext3" or "rootfstype=ext4" to the list of boot parameters.

* Do NOT report kernel bugs as genkernel bugs unless your bug

* is about the default genkernel configuration...

* 

* Make sure you have the latest ~arch genkernel before reporting bugs.
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare anche il contenuto della boot?

```
$ ls /boot/
```

----------

## sabayonino

Non so come è impostata la conf di genkernel , ma prova a mettere l'opzione --install quando compili con genkernel

Senza quella , l'immagine non viene inserita nella /boot

```
--[no-]install

           Installs, or does not install the kernel to /boot after building. The default is --install. If MOUNTBOOT is set in /etc/genkernel.conf then /boot will be automatically mounted if it is not already mounted before the ramdisk

           and kernel images are copied over.

```

io la utilizo sempre nel comando di compilazione

e nella conf non è impostata

```
# =========Common Command Line Option Defaults=========

# Should we install to $BOOTDIR?  Default is "no" because genkernel is used in

# catalyst and stage building.

#INSTALL="yes"

```

----------

## trigg

buongiorno

questo è il conteuto della boot

```
gentoo /home/trigg # ls /boot/

grub                                       kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.14.65-gentoo

initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.14.52-gentoo  lost+found

initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.14.65-gentoo  System.map-genkernel-x86_64-4.14.52-gentoo

kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.14.52-gentoo     System.map-genkernel-x86_64-4.14.65-gentoo
```

adesso ho lanciato

genkernel all --install 

e vi terrò aggiornati a fine compilazione

per quanto riguarda questo passaggio citatato da sabayonino non ho la più pallida idea su come fare 

 *Quote:*   

> io la utilizo sempre nel comando di compilazione 
> 
> e nella conf non è impostata 
> 
> Codice:
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> questo è il conteuto della boot
> 
> ```
> gentoo /home/trigg # ls /boot/
> 
> ...

 

Quindi il kernel e' installato in boot, e cosa ritorna il comando

```
# grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg 
```

e magari posta anche il contenuto del file /boot/grub/grub.cfg

----------

## trigg

a seguito di genkernel all --install

ho avuto lo stersso output di genkernel all

```
gentoo /home/trigg # genkernel all --install

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.5.3.3

* Running with options: all --install

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* Linux Kernel 4.14.65-gentoo for x86_64...

* .. with config file /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-4.14.65-gentoo

* kernel: Using config from /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-4.14.65-gentoo

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

*         >> Compiling 4.14.65-gentoo bzImage...

*         >> Not installing firmware as requested by configuration FIRMWARE_INSTALL=no...

*         >> Compiling 4.14.65-gentoo modules...

*         >> Installing 4.14.65-gentoo modules (and stripping)

*         >> Generating module dependency data...

* Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-4.14.65-gentoo

* busybox: >> Using cache

* initramfs: >> Initializing...

*         >> Appending devices cpio data...

*         >> Appending base_layout cpio data...

*         >> Appending auxilary cpio data...

*         >> Copying keymaps

*         >> Appending busybox cpio data...

*         >> Appending modules cpio data...

*         >> Appending blkid cpio data...

*         >> Appending modprobed cpio data...

*         >> Appending linker cpio data...

*         >> Deduping cpio...

*         >> Compressing cpio data (.xz)...

* 

* Kernel compiled successfully!

* 

* Required Kernel Parameters:

*     root=/dev/$ROOT

* 

*     Where $ROOT is the device node for your root partition as the

*     one specified in /etc/fstab

* 

* If you require Genkernel's hardware detection features; you MUST

* tell your bootloader to use the provided INITRAMFS file.

* WARNING... WARNING... WARNING...

* Additional kernel cmdline arguments that *may* be required to boot properly...

* With support for several ext* filesystems available, it may be needed to

* add "rootfstype=ext3" or "rootfstype=ext4" to the list of boot parameters.

* Do NOT report kernel bugs as genkernel bugs unless your bug

* is about the default genkernel configuration...

* 

* Make sure you have the latest ~arch genkernel before reporting bugs.
```

l'output di grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg mi da

```
gentoo /home/trigg #  grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg 

Generazione file di configurazione GRUB...

Trovata immagine linux: /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.14.65-gentoo

Trovata immagine initrd: /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.14.65-gentoo

Trovata immagine linux: /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.14.52-gentoo

Trovata immagine initrd: /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.14.52-gentoo

  /run/lvm/lvmetad.socket: connect failed: File o directory non esistente

  WARNING: Failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to internal scanning.

Trovato Arch Linux su /dev/sda11

fatto

```

nel link sotto il contenuto di /boot/grub/grub.cfg

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/Bxmihlu7zSXZ9GQVlrid/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

A parte il messaggio

```
  /run/lvm/lvmetad.socket: connect failed: File o directory non esistente

  WARNING: Failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to internal scanning. 
```

che e' un warning e quindi non dovrebbe causare problemi (usi lvm?), non vedo nulla di errato.

Il kernel nuovo viene rilevato e inserito nel menu di grub. Quando fai reboot prova a vedere nel menu di grub se c'e' il kernel 4.14.65 come opzione

----------

## trigg

forse ho capito tra un faccio la prova a cambiare grub customizer in arch linux

----------

## trigg

allora il discorso del kernel dipendeva dall'impostazioni di grub customizer in arch-linux

```
gentoo /home/trigg #  uname -a

Linux gentoo 4.14.65-gentoo #1 SMP Mon Oct 15 08:09:10 CEST 2018 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 5150 APU with Radeon(tm) R3 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

gentoo /home/trigg # 

```

resta la finestra di errore nel lancio di virtualbox

```
Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)

The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing

'/sbin/vboxconfig'

as root.

where: suplibOsInit what: 3 VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED (-1908) - The support driver is not installed. On linux, open returned ENOENT.
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Visto che hai rilanciato genkernel un paio di volte prova a ricompilare i moduli

```
# emerge @module-rebuild
```

----------

## trigg

nulla di fatto

se eseguo modprobe vboxdrv

virtualbox parte

non so se può essere causa del problema 

durante l'avvio di gentoo viene tra le tante scritte in verde seguite da [ok]

una scritta in rosso che dice piu o meno

error modules failed to start

cmq per oggi sono al limite

sembra che non carica i moduli all'avvio e quindi come ho già detto devo aggiungerli ogni volta a mano.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per il caricamento dei moduli hai seguito i relativi passi della guida?

----------

## trigg

si li avevo già visti

senza risultato

credo che l'unico modo rimasto è quello di lanciare in automatico allìavvio del sitema 

con uno script i comandi 

modprobe vboxdrv ; modprobe vboxnetad ; modprobe vboxnetflt ; modprobe vboxpci

come posso lanciare uno script senza digitare la password in automatico?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sul mio sistema ho messo questi moduli in /etc/conf.d/modules

```
...

modules="vboxdrv vboxnetadp vboxnetflt"

...
```

----------

## trigg

ho controllato diverse volte i moduli a parte l'errore che mi da durante l'avvio del sistema

faiiled to load module /etc/init.d (piu o meno)

tutto sembra in ordine.

cmq per ovviare al mancanto caricamento dei moduli ho fatto 3 passaggi

1) modificato il file /etc/sudoers

aggiungnedo la riga

```
## Same thing without a password

# %wheel ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL

trigg ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /mnt/DATI/gentoo/virtualbox/mod.sh
```

2) creato lo script mos.sh in  /mnt/DATI/gentoo/virtualbox/mod.s

```
#!/bin/bash 

modprobe vboxdrv

#modprobe vboxnetad

modprobe vboxnetflt

modprobe vboxpci

ntpdate -b time.ien.it

exit
```

3) aggiuunto il comando

```
sudo  /mnt/DATI/gentoo/virtualbox/mod.sh
```

in impèostazioni->sessione avvio->avvio automatico

in questo modo quando si avvia gentoo viene eseguito lo script che carica i moduli , senza dover digitare la pwd

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai provato la mia soluzione tramite file /etc/conf.d/modules?

----------

## trigg

questo è il file  /etc/conf.d/modules

```
# Linux users can define a list of modules for a specific kernel version,

# a released kernel version, a main kernel version or all kernel versions.

# The most specific versioned variable will take precedence.

# FreeBSD users can only use the modules="foo bar" setting.

#modules_2_6_23_gentoo_r5="ieee1394 ohci1394"

#modules_2_6_23="tun ieee1394"

#modules_2_6="tun"

#modules_2="ipv6"

#modules="ohci1394"

# Linux users can give modules a different name when they load - the new name

# will also be used to pick arguments below.

# This is not supported on FreeBSD.

#modules="dummy:dummy1"

# Linux users can give the modules some arguments if needed, per version

# if necessary.

# Again, the most specific versioned variable will take precedence.

# This is not supported on FreeBSD.

#module_ieee1394_args="debug"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6_23_gentoo_r5="debug2"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6_23="debug3"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6="debug4"

#module_ieee1394_args_2="debug5"

# You should consult your kernel documentation and configuration

# for a list of modules and their options.

modules = "vboxdrv vboxnetadp vboxnetflt vboxpci"
```

la riga modules = "vboxdrv vboxnetadp vboxnetflt vboxpci"[

è già esisitente 

cmq con lo script avviato e la modifica di sudoers virtualbox si avvia normalmente

anche se è una soluzione poco ortodossa funziona

il bello di linux è anche questo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sei sicuro che puoi mettere gli spazi

```
modules = "vboxdrv vboxnetadp vboxnetflt vboxpci"

       | |

       qua?
```

----------

## trigg

[RISOLTO]

a caratteri cubitali

cavolo 3 settimane a cercare il problema alla fine si è trovato l'ago nel pagliaio

in effetti era sbagliato /etc/conf.d/modules

da

modules = "vboxdrv vboxnetadp vboxnetflt"

con gli spazi , mi dava errore 

a

modules="vboxdrv vboxnetadp vboxnetflt"

senza errore e tutto ha ripreso a funzionare come prima 

grazie Fedeliallalinea 

ho sistemato finalmente questo problema imparando anche qualche altra cosa in più  :Smile: 

----------

